# Running twice a day



## Focus (Mar 5, 2007)

What are you opinions on running twice a day. My goals are to nail a 3-mile run in eventually 18 minutes, and to improve overall cardiovascular endurance/abilities.

I exercise with a group in the mornings, but it is not enough. I was considering doing the morning exercises, and then an different sort of cardio in the evenings. I would like to assemble a program or order of some sort though, rather than just running when I feel like it.

And example would be.... distance in the morning, sprints in the evening.
Or another could be... circuit training in the mornings, cross train in the evening.

Any ideas/opinions/comments/obscene jestures?


----------



## NordicNacho (Mar 5, 2007)

think once would be enough.  3 in 18 ia marine thing you got to do


----------



## KentDog (Mar 5, 2007)

I suppose if you don't feel the morning workouts are enough, then a second time in the evening is fine. Personally, I could not handle running twice a day; I can't even run every day, my ankles would be killing me. If you do not feel you are overtraining, then more power to you, I wish I could handle more running.


----------



## goob (Mar 5, 2007)

Focus said:


> What are you opinions on running twice a day. My goals are to nail a 3-mile run in eventually 18 minutes, and to improve overall cardiovascular endurance/abilities.
> 
> I exercise with a group in the mornings, but it is not enough. I was considering doing the morning exercises, and then an different sort of cardio in the evenings. I would like to assemble a program or order of some sort though, rather than just running when I feel like it.
> 
> ...



I managed 3 miles in 18 after 1 months training of 3 miles, 3 times a week, and this after a 4-5 year lay off from running.  I suggest you drop the 2 x a day idea and up the miles.  I do something like this:
M: Weights
T: 3 mile run
W: Weights
Th: 4 Mile run
F: Weights
Sat: 4 mile run

There's a good bit of difference (excuse the pun) between running 3, 4 & 5 miles at a steady pace. You'll find that coming back to do the 3 miles after a few weeks of this, that your conditioning will allow you to go at a higher pace - thus enabling you to do 18 minutes.

2 Runs a day will not be good for your knees etc.....


----------



## that guy (Mar 5, 2007)

im training for BUD/S and i use this routine for running. it has helped me achieve great results. of course i did not start with doing all of this, i had to work up to it.

monday- 3 miles at 7:30 pace
tuesday- 3 miles at easy pace
wednesday- 6 mile run at 9 minute pace
thursday- 12x100m sprints
friday- 3 miles at easy pace
saturday- 1.5 miles fast as i can
sunday- OFF

and i swim monday, tuesday, friday, saturday


----------



## fufu (Mar 5, 2007)

Could take a toll on the knees.

Are you lifiting weights too?

Running twice a day + weight training would appear to be a concoction for overtraining. I may be able to be managed though.


----------



## Focus (Mar 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> Could take a toll on the knees.
> 
> Are you lifiting weights too?
> 
> Running twice a day + weight training would appear to be a concoction for overtraining. I may be able to be managed though.



Eh, I really cut back on lifting big time in the past few months. I still do a push/pull split, but I havn't really done legs at all nor have I even done push/pull regularly. Just bodyweight movements for me... pushups, abdominal work, pullups, and things like that.


----------



## Focus (Mar 5, 2007)

that guy said:


> im training for BUD/S and i use this routine for running. it has helped me achieve great results. of course i did not start with doing all of this, i had to work up to it.
> 
> monday- 3 miles at 7:30 pace
> tuesday- 3 miles at easy pace
> ...



I was on a similiar program before, made off a template from Hal Hignon. It was working great, but then I joined up with the local Army ROTC at my campus solely for training purposes. We train M-F in the mornings, but we usually only run 3 times a week, and maybe something interesting on T/TH, such as stairs. I would hold to a program like yours, but I'd rather not drop the program I have grown to really enjoy lately. I just got to find a way to be able to train on my own, and with them, effectively.


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't see the need to run more than once per day.  I feel like that goal could be accomplished by daily or almost daily sessions.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 5, 2007)

that guy said:


> im training for BUD/S and i use this routine for running. it has helped me achieve great results. of course i did not start with doing all of this, i had to work up to it.
> 
> monday- 3 miles at 7:30 pace
> tuesday- 3 miles at easy pace
> ...


Sounds pretty intensive, but I imagine it must be if you're entering the BUDS program. I have a friend who was in it, one of the toughest guys I know.. he choked on a drowning exercise. Good luck!


----------



## Focus (Mar 6, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I don't see the need to run more than once per day.  I feel like that goal could be accomplished by daily or almost daily sessions.



Are you suggessting that I run directly after my morning session?


----------



## -E- (Mar 6, 2007)

Is 2-3 hours a day for 6 days on the elipical trainer too much?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 6, 2007)

I would think that second run would interrupt the recovery process.  Most recovery occurs while we sleep, but it was posted on IM before that the process begins fairly soon after we finish our exorcise programs.  Hence the importance of strong nutrition _right after_ we close out our routines.  Increasing the length and intensity of that one workout would be more productive and hold less potential for injury that twice per day IMHO.


----------



## Focus (Mar 6, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> I would think that second run would interrupt the recovery process.  Most recovery occurs while we sleep, but it was posted on IM before that the process begins fairly soon after we finish our exorcise programs.  Hence the importance of strong nutrition _right after_ we close out our routines.  Increasing the length and intensity of that one workout would be more productive and hold less potential for injury that twice per day IMHO.



I find myself in agreement. Thanks for the input.


----------



## KentDog (Mar 6, 2007)

-E- said:


> Is 2-3 hours a day for 6 days on the elipical trainer too much?


yes.


----------

